# #Beastmode



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2013)

135 pound deadlifts for reps today #beastmode


----------



## Yaya (Apr 22, 2013)

Did abs and pullups today..#beastmode


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 22, 2013)

started my dbol only cycle today #beastmode


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 22, 2013)

I did abs and cardio beat that weighted abs too


----------



## Spongy (Apr 22, 2013)

Snorted DMAA, ate viagra, fucked a midget #beastmode


----------



## don draco (Apr 22, 2013)

Did abs and biceps (curls while balancing on a yoga ball)

#beastmode #yolo #teamswoll #swollpatrol #ripped


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fucked a dude and gave him a reach around #beastmode....
Wait what???


----------



## Yaya (Apr 22, 2013)

Did jumping jax, had a protein shake, and snorted crushed fina pellets before the gym   #beastmode


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 22, 2013)

took a 3lb shit.  #beastmode


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 22, 2013)

Stacking NoXplode & Muscle Milk #BeastMode


----------



## Georgia (Apr 22, 2013)

Curled 85 pounds in the squat rack #BEASTMODE


----------



## Popeye (Apr 22, 2013)

@PillarofBalance, #I #FUCKING #HATE #hashtags


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 22, 2013)

Weight: 150lbs, just started P90x #MuscleConfusion #SummerCut #BeastMode


----------



## don draco (Apr 22, 2013)

Popeye said:


> @PillarofBalance, #I #FUCKING #HATE #hashtags



#why #though #?


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 135 pound deadlifts for reps today #beastmode



What's a deadlift?


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 22, 2013)

i'm on dat der celltech brah! #beastmode


----------



## Georgia (Apr 22, 2013)

Popeye said:


> @PillarofBalance, #I #FUCKING #HATE #hashtags


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 22, 2013)

Ran mile in under 15 minutes #newPR #celebratingatwendys #valuefry #lickmysack


----------



## Jada (Apr 22, 2013)

Went to the gym empty stomach and worked out for 1hr and 45min beastmode


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shot a gram of tren IV and drank baby tears pre workout #beastmode #iwillfuckingmurderpeoplethatare165poundsandthinktheyretoughbecausetheyhaveabs


----------



## Georgia (Apr 22, 2013)

Ate cereal, a bagel, and a piece of chicken the entire day....but at least I downed my post workout protein #likeaboss #BEASTMODE #massivegains #13inchguns


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2013)

Post-Workout Meal Time 







#beastmode


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 22, 2013)

Damn brah you eat leafy greens PWO? Shit I fuckin just eat celery since its zero cals. Gotta be shredded and fit into my new skinny jeans my mom got me for my bday broski. #I<3zyzz #crossfit4life #youMADbrah? #comeATmeBRAH


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Post-Workout Meal Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats #Tillermode


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 22, 2013)

masturbated with my left hand for the first time ever  #beastmode


----------



## j2048b (Apr 22, 2013)

did dick pushups all day loooong fuckers #hasttagbouncingofmyballs #hashtag... squashed nuts


----------



## j2048b (Apr 22, 2013)

#beastmode


----------



## JOMO (Apr 22, 2013)

Just ate a Turkish kebab!#everydayischeatday #beastmode


----------



## Georgia (Apr 22, 2013)

Ran a half marathon and finished in the top 100. #Beastmode


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Apr 22, 2013)

Went to gym today I benched 135x5
#Beastmode #beastmodeallday #getonmylevel #ilikeboys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2013)

Waiting in the doctor's office waiting room without bitching about how behind they are

#beastmode #STDcheck #getchecked #dontusewalmartbrandcondoms


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't use PCT after a cycle. 

#beastmode #YOLO #neverhavingkids


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 22, 2013)

Warmed up squatting 600lbs.... ATG #getonmylevel #onlytorebothhamstrings #wheelchair #rollout #askmeaboutmyweiner


----------



## trim (Apr 22, 2013)

promoted synergy.... like a boss #beastmode


----------



## Georgia (Apr 22, 2013)

Squatted 135 on top of a beach ball with my crossfit trainer #BeastModeActivated


----------



## PFM (Apr 22, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Squatted 135 on top of a beach ball with my crossfit trainer #BeastModeActivated



Big deal..............I did one legged calve raises holding a yellow dumbbell over my head, standing on a ball listening to Jay-Z.

#BeastModeElite


----------



## PFM (Apr 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Waiting in the doctor's office waiting room without bitching about how behind they are
> 
> #beastmode #STDcheck #getchecked #dontusewalmartbrandcondoms



It's the other patients show up late and unprepared that make the Doc run behind. No use in bitching at the staff, it's not their fault.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Waiting in the doctor's office waiting room without bitching about how behind they are
> 
> #beastmode #STDcheck #getchecked #dontusewalmartbrandcondoms



Have fun with the QTip. Dont pop wood


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2013)

Shot slin IV on a keto

#Beastmode #comatose #YOLO


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 22, 2013)

drank 3 protein shots # did leg presses #shit myself # kept pressing #beast mode on


----------



## j2048b (Apr 23, 2013)

Squated like a hundro pounds today # while eating buritos #while drinking a liter of cola # ram rod# sharted in my daisy duke white cut offs after burritos and cola# while still squating a hundro for the blonde bombshell spotting me# BEAST MUTHER FUCKING MODE 
ACTI-FUCKING-VATED!!


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Apr 23, 2013)

Raw Dogged BUNDY from behind!

#Beastmode #YOLO #Greattime #Whitegirlwasted #Noregrets #saidnooneever


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 23, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Snorted DMAA, ate viagra, fucked a midget #beastmode



Ate a midget, snorted Viagra and ate DMAA ...... not only is my dick sore but tell me again what I am supposed to do after three hours of major wood please?

Oh, and I shit myself doing curls in the squat rack and made the gym wench clean it while I finished my curls... 

#Beastmode/poopypants/ownswenches


Vette


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 27, 2013)




----------

